# Barista training, Lancaster



## Zakalwe (Oct 19, 2014)

I was having a natter with Ian at Atkinsons yesterday and we got talking about barista training. I'm wondering if anyone on here would be interested in a half-day training in Atkinson's training room? He can organise whatever a small group of enthusiasts would want to cover, cupping, brewing, frothing or a bit of everything.

Anyone else interested? If there was, then I'd be happy to collect names and get a price.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Depends on the content , I might be it interested ..we organised a roasting , cupping evening last year ,was good . Half a day might be a problem for me as I work Saturdays and I am presuming this is when it might be ?

Training room is great btw , Has a san remo and the old Faema lever in there ..

Even if it was a Saturday Id love to pop along and say hi to everyone on my lunch ..

I'd recommend any time spent with either Caspar or Dan ( whichever one does the training ) both friendly , really knowledgeable and they love talking coffee


----------



## Zakalwe (Oct 19, 2014)

I think that the Faema is in dry-dock at the moment? One of the springs is in pieces.

Ian is gradually extending the opening hours, with evening music and so-on, so he might be flexible on the timings?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Re times - You can but ask ..... The other lever is working on the lever ...sure we could get it switched on .....


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

I could be interested depending on content and price.


----------



## conchord (Sep 3, 2014)

I'd definitely be interested, especially if it involves frothing...


----------



## Zakalwe (Oct 19, 2014)

OK, so we've got


Me

Conchord

NJD1977


and possibly MrBoots depending on content and timings.

What sort of money would you pay for a half day guys?


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

I suppose anything south of £50 for say 2-3hrs would be palatable for me. I guess if we do it as a group of say 5-6 of us he's going to want around £250 for a half day so £50 max each feels about right. It'd be nice to meet a few from here as well.


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Be interested in that,depending on content.


----------



## Zakalwe (Oct 19, 2014)

Me

Conchord

NJD1977

Stevogums


and possibly MrBoots depending on content and timings.

I'll speak with them today and get their thoughts on group size, timings, content and costs!


----------



## conchord (Sep 3, 2014)

Any update on this zakalwe?


----------



## Zakalwe (Oct 19, 2014)

conchord said:


> Any update on this zakalwe?


Hi there...sorry for the delay.

I spoke with ian this morning and he was excited by the idea. He suggested a Thursday evening- a mix of roasting, cupping, milk frothing and brewing. He's going to get me some dates and prices this week. Once he does this I'll post on here. I guess the fairest way to proceed is to get some deposits to confirm attendance as long as the date is suitable for all.

Watch this space!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sounds like ti will work along the lines of the previous night we had...

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?12227-Atkinsons-sip-and-slurp&highlight=lancaster


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Just looked at how far Lancaster is. Around 200 miles and 3 hours driving...each way! Bit too far!


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Any particular reason why a Thursday? I'd probably struggle depending on times that's all. Friday or Saturday would be fine.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Saturday in the day they are bombed out , all hands on deck ...then time to go home


----------



## Zakalwe (Oct 19, 2014)

I think that a Friday is possible too.


----------



## conchord (Sep 3, 2014)

Hey. Sounds good! Friday evening would be best for me too.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I can do alternate Fridays only , so i got a 50/50 chance.....


----------



## Zakalwe (Oct 19, 2014)

Had a quick chat with Ian Steel on Saturday morning....he can do aFriday evening. Still waiting for him to confirm dates and prices.....


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Any update Zak?

I'm still definitely interested in this.


----------



## icnoble (Nov 25, 2014)

I would be interested


----------



## Zakalwe (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi guys...please accept my apologies as I've not been around. I've been laid low with trapped nerves in my spine. Mega, mega painful

















I caught up with Ian this morning. He is off to India next week for a shin-dig with some small coffee growers, so he suggested 2nd week in April. Costs are about £150 for a group, so if there's five of us we are looking at £30~ each. He's going to confirm dates on his return as The Hall is now open late on Fridays.

Can you please confirm if you are still up for this on a Friday and at that rate?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yep thats fine , I'm am only free every other friday though


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm fine with price but only available 3rd and 10th April. And bear in mind 3rd is Good Friday so might not be ideal for people getting away for Easter. Thanks for organizing.


----------



## Zakalwe (Oct 19, 2014)

NJD1977 said:


> I'm fine with price but only available 3rd and 10th April. And bear in mind 3rd is Good Friday so might not be ideal for people getting away for Easter. Thanks for organizing.


You're very welcome. I was intending to do this by myself, but I thought that I'd see if any others were interested as well.

We are aiming for after Easter, so that's be the 10th at the earliest. maybe the week after would be best (17th)?


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

I think 10th is realistically going to be my only available Friday in April. Bad month for my diary.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Although to be honest i wouldn't want go above £30 , so would need to be a group of 5


----------



## conchord (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm still up for it and should be able to get a mate onboard if needed to make up the numbers. Any Friday is good for me


----------



## Zakalwe (Oct 19, 2014)

I've got a pal thats interested too. So its looking:

Me

My pal

Conchord + pal

NJD1977

icnoble

Stevogums

MrBoots2u (date dependant)

8 in total, assuming we can all do dates. That works out at about £20.

Once Ian confirms the date then I'll ask for a £10 deposit from everyone and I'll get it booked. Does that sound like a plan?


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Sounds like a grade A plan!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Zakalwe said:


> I've got a pal thats interested too. So its looking:
> 
> Me
> 
> ...


Hi Is Ian still away ?


----------



## icnoble (Nov 25, 2014)

April 10th would be good for me as well.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Is this still happening as we are getting pretty close to the date now so need to be making plans.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

NJD1977 said:


> Is this still happening as we are getting pretty close to the date now so need to be making plans.


Yep need to know what the plan is ...


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Ditto


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I am presuming this isnt going to happen?

s

Ill try and catch Ian at atkinsons and see if Zalawake organised anything or has just dropped off the radar completely ...


----------



## Nyej (Mar 24, 2015)

If this is rearranged for a later date, I would potentially be interested. (Just in case you need another person.)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Bumped into Ian today at Atkinsons

He has been away for two weeks on hols

He hasn't seen Zak since just before he left , so lets see if they make contact no he is back

Ian was still keen for something to happen , but it doesnt look like its going to be next week now

It could be OP has been on hols too as hasn't logged in for two weeks

Ill send a PM if not reply , ill take on and organise at a later date if thats ok with people


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nyej said:


> If this is rearranged for a later date, I would potentially be interested. (Just in case you need another person.)


Hi there Lancaster here , didn't know we had a Morecambe member !


----------



## Nyej (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi, Lancaster! I only joined the forum last week. I'm a regular (at least every week) in Atkinson's and - until recently - the cafes.


----------



## Zakalwe (Oct 19, 2014)

Guys...mega apologies. It's been manic at my end with the start of the new financial year.

I wasn't able to confirm a date with Ian. We provisionally booked the 10th before he went to India. I didn't catch him on his return and then he went on his holidays to France.

I was in Atkinsons yesterday and he said that he still wants to do this. He's going to look at his diary this week and I'll speak with him again on Saturday. Again, please accept my apologies.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Zakalwe said:


> Guys...mega apologies. It's been manic at my end with the start of the new financial year.
> 
> I wasn't able to confirm a date with Ian. We provisionally booked the 10th before he went to India. I didn't catch him on his return and then he went on his holidays to France.
> 
> I was in Atkinsons yesterday and he said that he still wants to do this. He's going to look at his diary this week and I'll speak with him again on Saturday. Again, please accept my apologies.


Is this likely to go any further for those that are interested?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Has anyone heard anything about this recently?


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Well now April's come and gone and depending on the new date and if more than 8 can be accomodated, I might be interested if that is you think an idiot with a broken Gaggia classic would benefit.

9 takes it down to about £17 each. Blimey I don't even spend that much on a haircut!


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Still up for it or the Manchester one. I grew up in Lancaster so it'd be nice to do it there.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

NJD1977 said:


> Still up for it or the Manchester one. I grew up in Lancaster so it'd be nice to do it there.


Ill Pm Zalwake again and see if anything has been done

If not i might be able take on organising this, but ill get dates and stuff from Ian before i start anything


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I would be up for jumping on a train to Lancaster


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok it seems zalawke has disappeared...

If there is an appetite for this I can tall to ian at Atkinsons about a small group. I think he would prefer to do a cupping and then perhaps we could suggest a couple of specific things for people to get help on. Say milk latte art and dialling in ?


----------



## Nyej (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm still up for it (though nothing specific - just the craic!)


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Sounds perfect for me MrB!


----------



## Zimmerman (Mar 19, 2015)

Sorry to gatecrash this thread, but depending on the date/time, I would be very interested.


----------

